

The New Obvious Choice - cusackw
http://www.theindy.org/514

======
theoh
Juxtapose doesn't mean what the author thinks it means... "This sort of
thinking is interesting because it’s oddly similar to how students make
decisions when going into finance, a particular industry that Google is
usually seen to juxtapose."

